# How To Create Your Own Ambiences | Tips & Tricks



## Soundiron Team (Sep 23, 2019)

Recording and sound-designing your own atmospheric drones, ambiences, and pads is a great way to give your music a personal touch. In this video Nathan Boler give you a few tips on how you can get started making your own ambiences from recording to post processing. 



Make sure to subscribe to the Soundiron YouTube channel!​


----------

